# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  احكام محكمة النقض فى دعاوى التنازل عن الايجار والايجار من الباطن

## هيثم الفقى

*احكام محكمة النقض فى دعاوى التنازل عن الايجار والايجار من الباطن 
________________________________________

التنازل عن الإيجار والتأجير من الباطن .

المقصود بالتنازل عن الإيجار : 

في هذا الشأن قضت محكمة النقض بأن : التنازل عن الإيجار يتم بنقل المستأجر جميع حقوقة والتزاماته المترتبه على عقد الإيجار الى شخص آخر يحل محله فيها ويكون بهذة المثابة بيعاً او هبلة لحق المستأجر تبعاً لما اذا كان هذا التنازل بمقابل او بدون مقابل اما التأخير من الباطن فلا يعدو ان يكون عقد ايجار يقع على حق المستأجر ذاته . 

( نقض 80 س 48ق – جلسة 24 يناير 1979 ) 

المقصود بالإيجار من الباطن :

في هذا الشأن قضت محكمة النقض بأن : 

المقصود بالتأجير من الباطن في هذا الصدد هو المعنى المراد به في الشريعة العامة اي قيام المستأجر الأصلي بتأجير حقه كاملاً او بعضة في الإنتفاع بالعين المؤجرة اليه الى آخر في مقابل اجرة يتفق عليها بينهما . 
( نقض 736 44ق – جلسة 15\3\1978 ) 

كما قضت بأن : 

الإيجار من الباطن هو إيجار جديد يعقد بين المستأجر الأصلي والمستأجر من الباطن ويرد على حق الأول في الانتفاع بالعين وهو الذي يحكم العلاقة بين طرفية وحتى ولو تم هذا العقد خلافاً لنص مانع متفق عليه في الإيجارة الأصلية المبرمة بين المؤجر والمستأجر الأصلي حتى ولو كانت شروطه مغايرة لشروطها ، ويتعين على المستأجر من الباطن تبعاً لذلك ان يوفي بالتزاماته ولا يحق للأول ان يتمسك قبله بأنه ممنوع من التأجير من الباطن . 
( طعن 851 س 43ق – جلسة 15\6\1977 – وفي هذا المعنى طعن 8 س 48ق 24 يناير 1979 ) 


الإيجار الصادر من غير المالك او من له حق التعامل في منفعته – صحيح بين طرفيه – عدم نفاذه في حق صاحب الحق في التأجير الا بالإجازة . 

وفي هذا الشأن قضت محكمة النقض بأن : 

الإيجار الصادر من شخص لا يملك الشيء المؤجر وليس له الحق في التعامل في منفعته وان وقع صحيحاً بين طرفية فانه لا ينفذ في حق مالكه او من له الحق في الانتفاع به ، الا بإجازة هذا الأخير له ، بحيث لا يجوز له ان يتعرض للمستأجر في الإنتفاع بالعين المؤجرة طوال مدة الإيجار . 
( طعن رقم 572 لسنة 46ق – جلسة 10\1\1984 ) 

طلب اخلاء العين المؤجرة لتخلي المستأجر عنها للغير – عبء اثبات وجود غير المستأجر طبقاً لأحكام العقد او القانون – وقوعه على عاتق الأخير – اثبات ان وجود الغير يستند الى سبب قانوني يبرره – عبئه على المستأجر . 

في هذا الشأن قضت محكمة النقض بأن : 

المقرر في قواعد الإثبات ان البينة على من يدعي خلاف الأصل ، بمعني ان من يتمسك بالثابت أصلاً لا يكلف بإثباته وانما يقع على عاتق من يدي خلاف هذا الأصل عبء اثبات ما يدعيه ، باعتبار انه يستحدث جديداً لا تدعمه قرينة بقاء الأصل على أصله ، ولما كان الأصل هو خلوص المكان المؤجرة لمستأجره ومن يتبعه ، وخلوه من غير هؤلاء ، فانه يكفي المؤجر اثباتاً للواقعة التي يقوم عليها طلبه بإخلاء المكان استناداً الى حكم الفقرة .(ب) من المادة 23 من القانون رقم 52 لسنة 1969 ان يقدم الدليل على وجود غير المستأجر ومن يتبعه في المكان المؤجر طبقاً لأحكام عقد الإيجار او القانون لينتقل بذلك عبء اثبات العكس الى عاتق المستأجر بوصفة مدعياً خلاف الأصل ليثبت ان وجود ذلك الغير يستند الى سبب قانوني يبرر ذلك ، فان اثبت ذلك درأ عن نفسه جزاء الإخلال لما كان ما تقدم وكان البين من مطالعة الحكم المطعون فيه ان وجود شخصين مع الطاعن في العين المؤجرة في تاريخ رفع الدعوى سنة 1975 لم يكن محل نزاع ، فان عبء الإثبات يكون قد انتقل بذلك الى عاتق الطاعن الذي قام دفاعة على ان وجودهما في العين انما يرجع الى مشاركتهما في النشاط الذي يباشره بها منذ سنة 1986 ويعلم المطعون عليها . 
( طعن رقم 225 لسنة 47ق – جلسة 20\1\1979 ) 

حق المؤجر في اخلاء المستأجر لقيامه بتأجير العين المؤجرة له من الباطن – نشوءه بمجرد وقوع المخالفة – عدم انقضائه بزوالها باسترداد المستأجر الأصلي للعين . 

في هذا الشأن قضت محكمة النقض بأن : حق المؤجر في الاخلاء – لتأجير المستأجر العين المؤجرة له من باطنه – ينشأ بمجرد وقوع المخالفة ولا ينقضي بإزالتها فيبقى له الحق ولو استرد المستأجر الأصلي العين المؤجرة ، فلا على الحكم ان هو التفت عن طلب المعاينة تبعاً لانها لا تفيد الا في زوال المخالفة بعد وقوعها . 
( طعن رقم 476 لسنة 44ق – جلسة 2\5\1979 ) 

**1- حق المؤجر في طلب اخلاء المستأجر للتأجير من الباطن أو التنازل عن الإيجار – ازالة المستأجر سبب المخالفة لا أثره له . 
2- فسخ عقد الإيجار لتأجير المستأجر العين من باطنه للغير – اثره – انقضاء جميع تصرفات المستأجر الأصلي الناشئة عن العقد – بيعة المحل التجاري بالجدك الآخر – لا اثر له . 

في هذا الشأن قضت محكمة النقض بأن : 

1- المقرر في قضاء هذة المحكمة انه متى ثبت حق المؤجر في طلب الإخلاء طبقاً للمادة 23\ب من القانون رقم 52 لسنة 1969 – المطبق على واقعة الدعوى – بسبب التأجير من الباطن او النزول عن الإيجار ، فلا يستطيع المستأجر تفادي الحكم بالإخلاء اذا بادر الى ازالة سبب المخالفة من بعد او عمد الى تصحيح الوضع عن طريق بيع المتجر اذا توافرت حالاته .
2- القضاء يفسخ عقد الإيجار ليس له من اثر رجعي الا انه لما كان الثابت ان عقد الإيجار كان وقت التصر بيع المقهى الى الطاعنة قابلاً للفسخ وانتقل اليها محملاً بهذا العيب وكان هذا التصرف ليس من شأنه ان يسقط حق المؤجر في طلب الفسخ لمخالفته ارتكبها المستأجر الأصلي قبل حصوله فانه يترت عليه انقضاء جميع التصرفات الناشئة عنه . 
( طعن رقم 509 لسنة 46 ق – جلسة 7\2\1979 ) 


الإيواء بطريق الإستضافة . 

المقصود بالايواء بطريق الاستضافه :

عرفت محكمة النقض الايواء بطريق الاستضافه بأنه :ـ
المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة ان الايواء بطريق الاستضافة يقوم علي انتفاء العلاقة التعاقديه بين المستأجر وبين ضيفة أو بين الاخير وبين المؤجر فلا يعتبر الضيف من ثم مستأجرا مع المستأجر الذي ابرم العقد بأسمة وليس له من ثم حق في الانتفاع بالعين المؤجرة يجابه به المستأجر اذ ان اقامته لديه انما هي علي سبيل التسامح منه ان شاء ابقى عليها وان شاء انهاها بغير التزام عليه فهي متفرعه عن انتفاع المستأجر ومرتبطة بأستمراره في هذا الإنتفاع بنفسه ولا تنقلب هذة الإقامة مهما طال امدها الى مساكنه تعطيه الحق في الإحتفاظ بالشقة بعد موت مستأجرها دون اولاد هذا الأخير . )) 
(طعن رقم 1416 س 48ق – جلسة 20\6\1984 ) 

ايواء المستأجر للغير او استضافته – وجوب ان تكون اقامته بصفة عارضة مع المستأجر – بقاء الغير بعد ترك المستأجر للعين – هو تأجير من الباطن او نزول عن الإيجار . 

في هذا الشأن قضت محكمة النقض بأنه : يفترض في فعل الإيواء والإستضافة بما لا يعتبر تنازلاً عن الإيجار او تأجيراً من الباطن ان يكون بصفة عارضة ومن خلال اقامة المستأجر الأصلي وانتفاعه بالعين واستمراره في شغلها بنفسة ، بحيث اذا انقطعت هذة الإقامة نهائياً وبقى فيها من بعده من استضافة او أوراه عد ذلك تأجيراً من الباطن او نزولاً عن الإيجار . 
( طعن رقم 643 لسنة 48ق – جلسة 2\5\1979 ) 

توقيت ايواء الضيف ببقاء المستأجر بالعين المؤجرة .

في هذا الشأن قضت محكمة النقض بأن : اذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد عرض لدفاع الطاعن بشأن قيام علاقة أيجارية بينه وبين مالك العقار الكائنة به شقة النزاع وانكر عليه هذا الحق على سند من ان اقامة الطاعن بالعين وقد كانت من قبيل الإستضافة فانها لا تنقلب مهما طال امدها الى مساكنة تعطيه الحق في الاحتفاظ بالشقة لنفسه بعد موت مستأجرها دون اولاد هذا الأخير ، وكان هذا الذي اقام عليه الحكم قضاءه يتفح وصحيح القانون ذلك انه وقد ثبت بمدونات الحكم ان اقامة الطاعن بالعين كانت على سيبل الإستضافة من جانب خاله المستأجر الأصلي لها وان مالك العقار قد اذن بهذة الإقامة وذلك على سبيل التسامح الذي لا يكسب الضيف حقاً مهما طال الأمد فانه لا يجوز للطاعن وهو يقيم بالعين على هذا النحو ان يدعي لنفسه حقاً عليها في مواجهة اولاد المستأجر مفترضاً قيام علاقة إيجارية . 
( طعن رقم 322 لسنة 47ق – جلسة 5\5\1980 ) 


دعوى المستأجر من الباطن بتحديد الأجرة القانونية – الحكم بعدم قبولها لاقامتها ضد المستأجر الأصلي دون المؤجر – خطأ . 

في هذا الشأن قضت محكمة النقض بأن : 

تأييد الحكم المطعون فيه لقضاء محكمة اول درجة بشأن عدم قبول دعوى تحديد الأجرة – المقامة من المستأجر – من الباطن – بمقولة انها لا تقام الا على المالك دون المستأجر الأصلي ينطوى على تقرير قانوني خاطيء )) 
(طعن رقم 137 لسنة 47ق – جلسة 28\3\1979 ) 

طلاق مستأجر المسكن لزوجته – الحكم بناء على طلبه اخلائها من العين – لا خطأ . 

في هذا الشأن قضت محكمة النقض بأنه : اذ كان الثابت ان الطاعنة كانت ابان التعاقد – في عقد الإيجار – زوجة للمستأجر المطعون عليه فان وجودها معة بالعين المؤجرة منذ بدء الإيجار لا يجعل منها مستأجرة لها ، لما كان ما تقدم فليس للطاعنة وقد ثبت طلاقها من المطعون عليه المستأجر ، سند للبقاء في العين التي يستأجرها ، ويكون الحكم بإخلائهـا متفق وصحيح القانون )) .
(طعن رقم 396 لسنة 46ق – جلسة 26\3\1980 ) 

هل يجوز تغيير سبب دعوى الإخلاء امام محكمة الإستئناف من التأجير من الباطن الى التنازل عن الإيجار او ترك العين المؤجرة او العكس ؟ 

في هذا الشأن قضت محكمة النقض بأنه : 
حالات الإخلاء المنصوص عليها بكافة فقرات المادة 23 من القانون 52 لسنة 1969 المقابلة للمادة 31 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 والمادة 18 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 ما هي الا أسباب لطلب فسخ عقد الإيجار ويحق للمؤجر والحال كذلك مع بقاء طلب الفسخ على حاله ان يغير سبب الطلب في الإستئناف ولا يعتبر ذلك من قبيل الطلبات الجديدة في مفهوم المادة ( 235 ) مرافعات فاذا كانت الدعوى مرفوعة بطلب الفسخ استناداً الى عدم الوفاء بالأجرة ، جاز للمؤجر تعديل سبب الفسخ الى قيام المستأجر بتأجير عين النزاع من الباطن او التنازل عنها او إساءة استعمال العين المؤجرة او مخالفة المستأجر لشروط الإيجار المعقولة فالطلب في جميع هذة الحالات هو فسخ عقد الإيجار وحالات الإخلاء ماهي الا اسباب للطلب . 
( الطعنان رقما 966 لسنة 51ق – لسنة 52 ق – جلسة 21\6\1984)*

----------

